
Ask HN: How to do continuous integration / delivery of embedded software? - cyber_dude
I am an embedded software engineer working for a company which does warehouse automation using autonomous mobile robots.<p>Though the high level stack is in Erlang, most of the software I write is on C for ARM, AVR and MSP430. These are bare metal codes(no Linux&#x2F;RTOS layer) which implement anything from a basic driver to complex algorithms. How to make a simple continuous build or delivery system for such software?
======
JoachimSchipper
First ensure you can build in one command, and program in one more. Then move
to a server with attached development board - you'll likely want an network-
controlled power switch (which you can get in a rackmountable form). Do not
use USB-to-serial for any connection that needs to work (e.g. when
programming) - get a PCI card instead.

If desired, Jenkins works fine as orchestration.

------
YuriNiyazov
Install the ARM compiler on CircleCI?

